# good organic bloom boosters?



## burningbush93 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone know of a good organic bloom booster for an outdoor grow? i havent been able to find much so any suggestions are apriciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 18, 2012)

I think that the phrase "good organic bloom booster" is an oxymoron.  I have tried several different types of "bloom boosters" over the years and never really saw any difference in my buds over those that got it and those that didn't.  If you are growing organic, give her some organic teas with molasses in it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2012)

I would go with composted teas...useing material higher in the K...

take care and be safe


----------



## burningbush93 (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks for the replys i will look up some good flowering teas just wanting to try somthin new so if anyone  knows a good tea recipe i would appriciate it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2012)

:ciao:  read through this
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20644

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would have to agree with the others. A well rounded compost tea is the best "booster" for plant growth. A Bloom Booster usually implies you are also using a bloom fertilizer in conjunction with the booster, and there are literally hundreds to choose from _or _ make yourself. 

This season im trying Roots Organic Buddah Bloom, along with a kelp tea in between feedings. I have yet to use a one part liquid organic fertilizer, or any liquid fertilizer for that matter, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 20, 2012)

"Tiger Bloom" has been very good to me.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 20, 2012)

Is "Tiger Bloom" an organic nutrient?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 20, 2012)

About 99% I believe.  Part of the FoxFarm set of goodies, all I have used for years and years.

Link for you:

hxxp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_liqfert2.html

And here is there explanation of organic/synthetic:

hXXp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/faqfox-organics.html#anchorfaqorganic1


----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2012)

yes Tiger Bloom is organic. However, the whole point to organic growing is not the organic nutes, its the microbes.; Cannabis likes bacteria in veg and fungi in flowering. And what you are doing with aerated composted teas in generating millions if not billions of the microbes the plants need by using either a high N or a high K organic nutes to breed microbes that best suit veg or those fungi that best suit flowering. Its not the organic matter itself, but the microbes. Feed the soil, not the plant!


----------



## gourmet (Jul 20, 2012)

An advantage to me using Tiger Bloom is that 1 teaspoon drops the ph by a full point bringing my water to the proper ph since my water is high ph.  I found using Tiger Bloom I don't  need PH down.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

I too am of the FoxFarms Tiger Bloom and especially Big Bloom fandom...

time to:bolt:...:bong:...:stoned:...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Is "Tiger Bloom" an organic nutrient?



No, Tiger Bloom is not organic.  Big Bloom is organic, but Tiger Bloom is not.

From Fox Farm's web site:  	

Our Products: Organic or Synthetic?Our Peace of Mind® and Happy Frog®  fertilizers are 100% organic.  Our Big Bloom Liquid Fertilizer and all  of our soils are also organic.  We do offer some fertilizers with* mineral-based, time-release ingredients that are not classified as organic*.  These include American Pride® and Marine Cuisine® fertilizers, *Tiger Bloom®* and Grow Big® liquids, and our soluble products like Cha Ching®, Beastie Bloomz®, and Open Sesame®.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, that is from the page I offered a link to.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the read Old SSSC Guy.  What I read says that "Tiger Bloom" is not organic.  I was also surprised  to see that "Marine Cuisine" was not 100% organic either.   If I understood it correctly these products are mostly organic but have been altered in a lab to release at a much faster rate than they would normally.   So will these products kill the microbes in the soil?   Its kind of confusing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2012)

My understanding is that chemical based nutrients will kill the microbes in the soil.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 21, 2012)

Only a guess, but my take on it is that they use chelating agents & EDTA to buffer the release of minerals, else they would so into solution when mixed and potentially OD a plant.  Also, EDTA-based minerals will buffer the breakdown of lime (scale) in solution to stop them from percipitating out.  Its the same reason many 'pro' grade chemical ferts come in 2-4 parts - they are separating the mineral sources so they will not combine and percipitate lime scale.  If you try 1-part chem ferts like "EcoGrow" you will end up with a granular 'sand' at the bottom of the bucket; because the minerals naturally combine and bleed off lime elements which cannot dissvolve.

Bottom line to me - and its only an opinion - is that FoxFarm is safe and natural.  It will not meet the most stringent ogranic requirements - but its natural and not a frankenstein mix of petro chemicals which do not normally occur in the environment.

And no - the products will not harm microbes.  Many people add micro mixes to their ferts, ranging from molasses to micro-concentrates.

Its only an opinion but I trust FoxFarm and do not regard their ferts as being 'chemical' only because they buffer some naturally occuring elements in some of their products.

If you want 100% organic flower boosting then try molasses, bat guano and worm castings. Molasses will be available in minutes, fossilized bat guano (high phos) needs to break down a bit, and worm castings are available faster than bat guano but slower then molasses.  If I had to choose between only one of those I'd pick worm castings; Mother Nature's killer source for calcium, nitrogen and trace elements.

Sorry to be so wordy...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 21, 2012)

Uhm... so you are saying that Tiger Bloom kills microbes?  First time I have ever heard anyone say that.  Exactly which/what chemicals in it kill microbes - or how?  

Never had anything but pure, robust health from FF nutes and have seen massive flower increase from using Tiger Bloom - and zero issues which might relate to the lack of ANY microbial activity in the soil.




			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> My understanding is that chemical based nutrients will kill the microbes in the soil.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good info OSG. And its readable too! :cool2:

  +rep


----------

